# YouTube TV to add Weather Channel, "Most Watched Channels" sorting, and NBA 4K broadcasts



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

Just a quick trio of updates this week coming to YouTube TV:

Sorting live channels by most watched: You can now rearrange your live TV guide by your most watched channels.
NBA 4K broadcasts coming: You'll need the 4K add-on, of course. But 4K broadcasts for select games will soon be available.
Weather Channel coming to YTTV: Unsure when the channel will be added. But it's apparently coming to YTTV soon.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice... sorting by "Most Watched" is both cool and enlightening.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Does YouTube TV support different "viewers" so that favorites are associated with individuals rather than per account?


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

harsh said:


> Does YouTube TV support different "viewers" so that favorites are associated with individuals rather than per account?


Yes. With the "family sharing", it's associated through different Google accounts. Your teenager's bedroom TV could be watching under their Google profile, with different favorites/most watched channels, in comparison to the family living room which might be logged under the parent's account.


----------



## Teetertotter (Jul 23, 2020)

Does YTTV have 5.1 sound on all channels??


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Teetertotter said:


> Does YTTV have 5.1 sound on all channels??


It’s available on channels that support it however app support on a lot of devices is limited still


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Teetertotter said:


> Does YTTV have 5.1 sound on all channels??


Most often, no. But some devices can stream 5.1 just fine. Example - Roku/AppleTV/FireTV don't have 5.1 capabilities, but the native LG TV app does.

It's a bit of a mess right now.


----------

